# Myers hub



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Sealing locknuts....


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Anytime you are entering above the lowest level of energized parts, not including factory hubs and such for a nema 3r application. For Nema 4, every connection needs to be either a myers hub or something similar.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> Anytime you are entering above the lowest level of energized parts, not including factory hubs and such for a nema 3r application. For Nema 4, every connection needs to be either a myers hub or something similar.


Thanks just wanted to see what some one else thought. I've always reasoned that there KOs aren't really rain tight but I've even seen on JW insist the even had to be on the bottom Course he was later fired for being an idiot and costing the company to much money


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

see 312.2


Sealing lock nuts for the sides...


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> see 312.2
> 
> Sealing lock nuts for the sides...


If above uninsulated live parts


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> Anytime you are entering above the lowest level of energized parts, not including factory hubs and such for a nema 3r application. For Nema 4, every connection needs to be either a myers hub or something similar.


The use of a Meyers hub is an optional design choice.

Code wise sealing locknuts can be used in place of a hub.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The gasket on a sealing locknut just doesn't give me that warm and fuzzy feeling. But a Myers hub, that's the balls:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> The gasket on a sealing locknut just doesn't give me that warm and fuzzy feeling. But a Myers hub, that's the balls:thumbup:


Are you an employee or employer?

My guess is employee. (Like myself)


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Are you an employee or employer?
> 
> My guess is employee. (Like myself)


It doesn't matter how we feel (BBQ nails it), it's what the employer wants as long as it is legal (110.3(b). So although I like a myers hub - it only matters if it is the correct application in regard to the thread.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The use of a Meyers hub is an optional design choice.
> 
> Code wise sealing locknuts can be used in place of a hub.


i thought i read on here MH were only listed for ridgid


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

ampman said:


> i thought i read on here MH were only listed for ridgid


They are. IMC too.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> They are. IMC too.


i have used them for pvc when i did not think sealing LN would last


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Are you an employee or employer?
> 
> My guess is employee. (Like myself)



"Employer" is a strong word...
More like full time side-jobber at Peter D Electric.:laughing:


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I've personally never priced it out but one of my pm's told me that a sealing locknut, regular locknut and a ground bushing is about the same price as a meyers hub.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> The gasket on a sealing locknut just doesn't give me that warm and fuzzy feeling. But a Myers hub, that's the balls:thumbup:


I agree . I'd rather use a regular locknut and a sealing ring on the outside or a hub . I thing the sealing rings actually seal better than the locknuts and you don't have to kill yourself cranking them on . I follow with a little clear silicone anyway as added assurance .


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

platt is listing a sealing locknut for 1.78 and a hub for 4.30. I think a sealing locknut is the way to go.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

buddhakii said:


> I've personally never priced it out but one of my pm's told me that a sealing locknut, regular locknut and a ground bushing is about the same price as a meyers hub.



What? If that's the case, why not use a hub every time?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

buddhakii said:


> I've personally never priced it out but one of my pm's told me that a sealing locknut, regular locknut and a ground bushing is about the same price as a meyers hub.


I priced them both and they came out to $6.23 for the meyers hub and $6.36 for the sealing locknut, locknut and grounding bushing although the grounding bushing was $4 of it and might not be required.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> platt is listing a sealing locknut for 1.78 and a hub for 4.30. I think a sealing locknut is the way to go.


Add a regular locknut and a ground bushing to that and I think it's actually more. Not that most installs would need the ground bushing, but the majority of the projects I work on spec that regular locknuts are not sufficient for bonding so we either have to have a grnd. bush. or hub. I think hubs are the way to go.


----------

